# P.hangianum



## Roy (Feb 28, 2009)

In the world of orchid culture one has to be patient, or learn to be. Looking at the Paphs today I find that the 2 P.hangianum F1 seedlings I have are now showing new leaves coming from the crown, this being the 4th year I've had them. They have just sat there, not growing and not dying. :clap:
There is hope yet.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 28, 2009)

If they were common pot plants Id have never waited, but since they are what they are...what a relief to see the new leaves.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2009)

You know the saying: Where there is life, there is hope.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

:clap: good to hear!
you have a lot of patience...


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2009)

late starters Roy!! but, maybe, there will be buds appearing soon  ! Jean


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2009)

Jean, flowers soon, know I'm optamistic & patient with most plants but gee, not that much.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Very good to hear, keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

What is the NS on these guys?


----------



## Elena (Mar 1, 2009)

That' great! Any idea what encouraged them to start growing again?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

That is nice that you initiated their growth Roy.

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2009)

Elena said:


> That' great! Any idea what encouraged them to start growing again?



it was about time  ...... or


sorry it popped in mymind ....


:evil: did he threaten them with fire!?


----------



## baodai (Mar 1, 2009)

*It will be a long long time before you can see flower*

Roy,
It will be a long time before you can see flower. hang is a really really really slow growing paph
:sob::sob:
BD


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 2, 2009)

> It will be a long time before you can see flower. hang is a really really really slow growing paph



Are those your plants, baodai? you have gazillions of them...


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2009)

baodai, if mine where anywhere the plants in the pic I would be ecstatic but alas they are not. Can you please tell us what sort of mix those are growing in and the conditions. It may help....then again !!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2009)

baodai said:


> Roy,
> It will be a long time before you can see flower. hang is a really really really slow growing paph
> :sob::sob:
> BD



Where did you get all of that?!!!:drool:

Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Mar 2, 2009)

Patience...I can't wait to see them when they finally pop.


----------



## Sangii (Mar 2, 2009)

hangianum is definitely one of the slowest growing paphs I have ! I have rescued one from crown rot just as it was beginning to spike and I can't imagine how long it will take before it blooms on the new growth that just appeared


----------



## baodai (Mar 2, 2009)

Paphioboy: gazillions = how many? 
Roy: Sorry I can't tell you where they are, NYEric would be at my door tomorrow oke: ...
I don't claim to be expert at orchid, I will try to help community if i can, here is my mix and growning condition, use it as you please. It maybe strange but it work for me ... those expert may laugh at me, but i don't really care .... as long as it works for me :wink: 
I use 3 layers of pot mix, bottom will be humus (home made), middle will be pot mix (Miracle-Gro)  and top will be new zeland moss (chop it small as you can). I use 20-20-20, 1/2 tsp/gallon
Bright light, morning and afternoon sun, sun screen at mid day, temp 70-85F, night i set it about 68F ... domant in winter for 3 weeks at 50F at night (strickly no water)
I only water to root, (take your time to water), soak it wet then let it dry, if you don't see any green moss on top, you are under water. I used rain water only, PH level is about 6.4 
Next you have to wait year after year to see flower. Patient is the solution
Once again, This is my condition, it works for me, it may or may not work for you
Ramon: I found sometime to work on my terrarium for the livingroom. It almost done. I need to paint the foam rock LOL, It is 60" x 60" x 22" water pump will be at the bottom, I will send you pictures when i'm done with it. Thank you once again
BD


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

I would not. I see very well in the dark! :ninja:


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2009)

BD, thanks for the info. From my understanding, the mix you have formulated must be very close to the type of situation it grows in, in nature. 

I think NYEric would have to join the queue.


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2009)

Elena said:


> That' great! Any idea what encouraged them to start growing again?



Elena, I think the reason was a change in position in the greenhouse and time to accept the new mix I potted them in and maybe extra water.
The newest of the three was the change in position.


----------



## Paul (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck Roy!!

I don't have bloomed one yet but the 2 I have are very closed to bloom I think (6-7 leaves and 30 to 50cm wide)
I found this species quite slow growing to, but not extremely slow. And it doesn't seem to be hard to grow here. I grow them in pure rockwool, with an organo-mineral fertilizer, and I add sometimes dithane. I grow one in the greenhouse (90% shade) and one under fluorescent light to see what works best.


----------



## Elena (Mar 4, 2009)

Roy said:


> Elena, I think the reason was a change in position in the greenhouse and time to accept the new mix I potted them in and maybe extra water.
> The newest of the three was the change in position.



Thanks Roy! What sort of position change? Darker? Lighter? Cooler?


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 4, 2009)

Very interesting culture tips!!!! 

BD, are you using this mix for your other paphs??? TYIA


----------



## baodai (Mar 4, 2009)

biothanasis: 
This mix only for hang, like Roy mention "the mix you have formulated must be very close to the type of situation it grows in" 
BD


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2009)

Elena said:


> Thanks Roy! What sort of position change? Darker? Lighter? Cooler?



Brighter and cooler ( except for our 47c temp days )


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2009)

47/5=9.4*8=75.2+32=107.2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elena (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks again. Roy!

Google says 47C is 116.6F


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2009)

Elena said:


> Thanks again. Roy!
> 
> Google says 47C is 116.6F



It is.

The math is 47C * 9/5 + 32 = 116.6F

Holy crap that is HOT!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh I was thinking 8/5ths! Caramba!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, it was a tad warm and HOORAY, those major fires were haulted in the last day or so with cool temps and _RAIN_ not much but enough to say we're finally in charge.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2009)

Roy said:


> Yes, it was a tad warm and HOORAY, those major fires were haulted in the last day or so with cool temps and _RAIN_ not much but enough to say we're finally in charge.



Thanks for the update, Roy. I'm glad things are calming down finally.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 6, 2009)

That's great to hear Roy.


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

A pic of the 2 hangianum seedlings.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 9, 2009)

What's the leaf span Roy? Have you tried oyster shell and/or bone meal?


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

The pots are 50mm ( 2 inch ) I thnk the largest plant is around 70mm. I have some Oyster shell so I will put some around one. The only problem there is that in another forum, 2 members from Vietnam have posted their dozens of plants of P. hangianum growing and flowering their heads off. NONE have any shell or major calcium releasing product in the mix at all.


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> The pots are 50mm ( 2 inch ) I thnk the largest plant is around 70mm. I have some Oyster shell so I will put some around one. The only problem there is that in another forum, 2 members from Vietnam have posted their dozens of plants of P. hangianum growing and flowering their heads off. NONE have any shell or major calcium releasing product in the mix at all.



Roy, Which forum is that? I am curious to see their result


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

Hien, I've checked & checked but cant find the posting. I will keep looking as the post described the mix and showed the plants. I'm worried now because I want to refer back to it as well.


----------



## Paul (Apr 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> The pots are 50mm ( 2 inch ) I thnk the largest plant is around 70mm. I have some Oyster shell so I will put some around one. The only problem there is that in another forum, 2 members from Vietnam have posted their dozens of plants of P. hangianum growing and flowering their heads off. NONE have any shell or major calcium releasing product in the mix at all.



I think the water is very hard there (except rain water of course!!  ), so no need to add calcareous material.
Someone told me that some growers there use very hard water and a handful of slow release fertilizer to grow all their Paphs... I don't think I would try this!! :rollhappy:


----------



## Bolero (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah mine are slow growing too Roy, maybe not quite that slow but still very slow compared to other Paphs I have.

Hopefully we will both see flowers sooner rather than later. Keep us posted.


----------

